# waxing question



## malone (Mar 19, 2009)

do you leave a little or just wax it all off? what do men prefer????


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't speak for all men, but I've never had any problem with a woman who just left things natural. Trimmed one way or another is okay too, if that's what she wanted, but nobody ever had to do it for me.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I like a Brazillian with a little left up top. If not then at least a bikini trim with a little off the top on what's left. Sorry but I like that much more than full bush. Much easier to navigate around the garden when the landscapping is tight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kindness (Dec 7, 2009)

I shave most everything. I'm not into the '70s bush....

K


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Myself an a bunch of mates got laser hair removal a few years ago... It seemed like a good idea at the time... It was extrmely expenseive and in my case took more treatments than had been expected...

It looke fabulous when it was done... ther's no stubble or little bumps the area looks exactly the same in skin tone as anywhere else...

Ahm my husband doesn't like it.... In fact he would have insisted I let it grow back if it was possible... so it's become a bit awkward..
And despite what people might say your husband should have a say in how you groom yourself...

Anywho my personal preference had always been to get rid of everything... which is what most of my mates did as well.. and which I always assumed most men wanted... just goes to show you can't generalise.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife is going for laser treatment after the holidays. I am so excited! She already did her legs and it worked awesome. I get to rub her legs whenever I want. So I figure after her girly parts get done, I should be able to rub there when I want as well

On a similar note, how many gals out there like to have there guy do a little "manscapping"? I have to say that I keep myself neat and tidy down there, nothing drastic. Just smooth around the curves and short-ish everywhere else.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually do a little bit of everything. I will go brazillian for a bit, then just keep it nice and trimmed, every now and again bikini, sometimes little designs and then back to brazillian. Most of the time I let my hubby pick. I think its sexy when he tells me what he wants


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

DawnD said:


> Most of the time I let my hubby pick. I think its sexy when he tells me what he wants


Very true. That is HOT that you do that for him. Very sexy.


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Love everything smooth, just a little trimmed up front but otherwise clean as can be. I let her know this and even help her shave when she allows. As for me, she prefers me trimmed but I'd groom any way she wanted since she does the same for me.


----------



## kindness (Dec 7, 2009)

manscaping is a very good thing!! I like it, my H does it as well.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

hair=bad.. Friction never a good thing. I can not stand it.. The pubs get in the way and can be almost like sandpaper. Plus it makes it difficult to find your way around and then your eating them. I could go on.. BARE is the BEST way.. There is nothing bad about it. My wife used to keep a ranway patch cause she said she couldn't stand how her undies felt growing in. That was until she found a pair that no longer did it.. Now she's completely shaven.. I love it.. Everything is so kissable. As for me I match her now. She seems to like it too..


----------

